# Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

So... hier eine kleine Umfrage die all den - ich zitiere Two-Face - "Weltuntergangsbockmist" vereint und mal ein paar fragen näher beleuchten soll...

Dabei geht es hier aber nicht um den WELTUNTERGANG - dei welt geht erst in frühestens 1 Mrd. Jahre "unter" - Hier geht es um Szenarien für die Generationen unserer Urenkel und die Gesellschaft/Welt in der sie aufwachsen...

die umfrage ist nur zur übersicht... bitte diskutiert eifrig übrig eure meinungen und kreuzt nicht nur an...


die umfrage ist in 13 fragen unterteilt... ihr kreuzt bitte je eine antwort an so dass ihr zum schluss 13 kreuze habt (außern frage 5, da könnte es zu zweifachantworten kommen)...


ich freu mich auf ergebnisse... meine detaillierte meinung folgt später in wortlaut (hab grad wenig zeit^^)


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Hä? Was soll da sein? Was denn für ein Szenario? Wer Bundeskanzler wird oder was?

Ich bitte um genaue Erläuterung des Themas (und bitte nicht wieder so ein Weltuntergangsbockmist)

EDIT: Ahh, schon besser.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

schade denn genau das wirds^^


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Toll super: angenommen, die Welt geht 2100 wirklich durch die Folgen des Klimawandels unter - was kommt danach? Die Welt wird definitiv nicht untergegangen bleiben, bisher war's auch immer so, dass einige Jahrzehnte/Jahrhunderte nach einem "Weltuntergang" die Welt, zumindest geologisch, wieder so war wie vorher.

Daher finde ich immer die Behauptung mit "Weltuntergang" völlig übertrieben und an den Haaren herbeigezogen: Dieses Szenario besteht uns nämlich erst in schätzungsweise 5 Milliarden Jahren bevor bzw. in 1 Milliarde werden wir und alle anderen Lebewesen tot sein.

Also Leute, wenn es unbedingt sein muss, dann redet doch bitte von einer Klimakatastrophe und *nicht* von einem Weltuntergang


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

wohohohoh... der begriff "weltuntergangsbockmist" stammt von dir... ich habe nie über weltuntergang geredet...

im gegenteil: die welt, die natur und die menschheit gehen MIT SICHERHEIT NICHT unter... das ist mist...

ich rede lediglich von einem Szenario für die Welt von morgen...


----------



## Axi (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

2012 gibts die Welt nicht mehr


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> schade denn genau das wirds^^



Und auf was war dann dieser Satz bezogen?
Darüberhinaus wäre es sehr wohl ein Weltuntergang, wenn im Laufe des 21 Jahrhunderts Atmowaffen eingesetzt werden, so wie du scheinbar in der Umfrage angekreuzt hast - dann bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Erdball übrig, sollte es zu einem (Welt)-Krieg mit Nuklearwaffen kommen, daher halte ich es auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass es soweit kommen wird.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und auf was war dann dieser Satz bezogen?
> Darüberhinaus wäre es sehr wohl ein Weltuntergang, wenn im Laufe des 21 Jahrhunderts Atmowaffen eingesetzt werden, so wie du scheinbar in der Umfrage angekreuzt hast - dann bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Erdball übrig, sollte es zu einem (Welt)-Krieg mit Nuklearwaffen kommen, daher halte ich es auch für unwahrscheinlich, dass es soweit kommen wird.



tja... nur habe ich nicht den weltkrieg angekreuzt... ich glaube nicht daran dasses zu einem globalen nuklearkrieg kommen wird... aber ich halte es für möglich, dass entweder ländern wie nordkorea oder indien mal der finger jucken könnte oder dass es zu einem Atomanschlag durch terroristen kommen kann...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

"Die Finger jucken", das solltest du jetzt wohl besser genauer erklären


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Ich handel mal im Sinne der Umfrage und veröffentliche mein Ergebnis:
1A
2B
3B
4C
5B
6A
7A
8C(die Zahl wird leicht Sinken)hab aber 8B angekreutz
9A
10A
11A
12A
13A


Meine Prognose: Die Welt geht 3271 unter.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



thrian schrieb:


> Meine Prognose: Die Welt geht 3271 unter.



Und wieso geht sie da deiner Meinung nach unter? Ein unglücklicher Forscher in der Area 51 löst eine Resonanz-Kaskade aus, oder wie?


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Ist ja fast wie Lottospielen hier, ich sag auch mal 2012. Wollen ja nicht so lange warten. Was ist der Hauptpreis


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

allso ich könnte wetten das bis 2100 einpaar stäte verschwinden werden ...durch überschwemmung oder so.
holland lebt ja ganz gefährlich wie ich gelesen habe.

und wen noch einpaar george bushs auftauchen dan ist der nächste weltkrieg bis 2100 auch noch drin.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

mmh... oder bei der kernfusion entstehtn schwarzesloch das die welt verschluckt 

um auf das fingerjucken zurückzukommen:

die konflikte in sachen rohstoffe, geld, macht etc. werden sich auf jeden fall häufen... diktaturen haben dazu noch (mist die demokratienfrage hab ich in der umfrage vergessen) bessere chancen...

folglich brauch sich so ein imperator nur mal etwas geärgert fühlen, was ihn in einem schwellenland mit atomwaffen zur tickenden zeitbombe macht


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> allso ich könnte wetten das bis 2100 einpaar stäte verschwinden werden ...durch überschwemmung oder so.
> holland lebt ja ganz gefährlich wie ich gelesen habe.
> 
> und wen noch einpaar george bushs auftauchen dan ist der nächste weltkrieg bis 2100 auch noch drin.


 

Ist ja das gleiche in New Orleans, da gibt es viele Regionen auf der Erde die unterm Meerespiegel liegen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> mmh... oder bei der kernfusion entstehtn schwarzesloch das die welt verschluckt
> 
> um auf das fingerjucken zurückzukommen:
> 
> ...



Und du hältst einen solchen "Imperator" für so dumm, mit Atomwaffen um sich zu fuchteln? Und selbst wenn, was hätte er dann davon?


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wieso geht sie da deiner Meinung nach unter? Ein unglücklicher Forscher in der Area 51 löst eine Resonanz-Kaskade aus, oder wie?


Ich hab zwar überhaupt keine Ahnung was ne Resonanz-Kaskade ist(ist Resonaz nicht so was Solidarität oder zu viel aktzeptanz?)und bin zu Faul nachzugucken was es ist,kannst mir aber gerne sagen was es ist.
So wie es in der Welt gerade zu geht Tipp ich auf 2500-2800 ist allerdings eine grobe Schätzung.Die kommen 3271 kommen dacher,dass Nostradamos(oder irgendein andere Griechen in der Antike)voraus gesagt hat das es da passiert und da er auch den 2.Weltkrieg exakt voraus sagen konnte(afaik)kann es ja vllt. stimmen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> mmh... oder bei der kernfusion entstehtn schwarzesloch das die welt verschluckt



hö meinst de mich...


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

wow... wer hat denn "die menschheit wird vernüntig" angekreuzt...

da kann ich nur eins zu sagen:

"solang es menschen gibt, wird es kriege geben" (Albert Einstein, für mich der Übermensch schlechthin  noch vor chuck norris )

@ raggamuffin

neenee... du hast recht... das mit dem Schwalo war noch zu der Wweltuntergangsdebatte ^^


----------



## boss3D (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Soll das bei 5A nicht eher Kernspaltung heißen?! Ansonsten sind die Antwortmöglichkeiten trotz der Doppel- u. teilweise Mehrfachmöglichkeiten sehr einseitig (entweder schwarz, oder weiß  ) ...

Also von einem Weltuntergang 2012 halte ich garnichts und ich glaube auch nicht an die Maya-Geschichten. 

Bis 2100 wird die EU, denke ich mal, immer mehr die Form eines großen Staates annehmen _(was ich für positiv halte, da wir so die USA als Weltmacht ablösen könnten)_. Ansonsten werden aktuelle "Trends" vermutlich fortgesetzt. Das Öl wird knapper und die Preise steigen. Die Zahl der Hungernden weltweit wird steigen und auch die Bevölkerung wird weiter wachsen. Die Beziehung zwischen Islam und Christentum wird sich kaum verbessern und der Terror wird zu einem immer größeren Problem werden. Inoffizielle Diktaturen wie China und Iran werden an ihren eigenen System zerbrechen.
Wenn man sich strikt an die offiziellen Bezeichnungen hält, wird es vermutlich weniger Kriege, aber mehr kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen geben. Die Konfliktgründe werden Wasserknappheit, Religion und ethnische Differenzen sein.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar überhaupt keine Ahnung was ne Resonanz-Kaskade ist(ist Resonaz nicht so was Solidarität oder zu viel aktzeptanz?)und bin zu Faul nachzugucken was es ist,kannst mir aber gerne sagen was es ist.
> So wie es in der Welt gerade zu geht Tipp ich auf 2500-2800 ist allerdings eine grobe Schätzung.Die kommen 3271 kommen dacher,dass Nostradamos(oder irgendein andere Griechen in der Antike)voraus gesagt hat das es da passiert und da er auch den 2.Weltkrieg exakt voraus sagen konnte(afaik)kann es ja vllt. stimmen.


 

Du weißt schon das man bei Nostradamos viel interpretieren kann, und das die Aussagen halt auf vieles zutreffen. Von daher ist das von Nostradamos einfach nur Müll.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



thrian schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar überhaupt keine Ahnung was ne Resonanz-Kaskade ist(ist Resonaz nicht so was Solidarität oder zu viel aktzeptanz?)und bin zu Faul nachzugucken was es ist,kannst mir aber gerne sagen was es ist.
> So wie es in der Welt gerade zu geht Tipp ich auf 2500-2800 ist allerdings eine grobe Schätzung.Die kommen 3271 kommen dacher,dass Nostradamos(oder irgendein andere Griechen in der Antike)voraus gesagt hat das es da passiert und da er auch den 2.Weltkrieg exakt voraus sagen konnte(afaik)kann es ja vllt. stimmen.




Und nur weil irgend so ein Typ labert, dass im Jahr X die Welt untergeht, soll das auch wirklich passieren? Haben schon unzählige gemacht, nie hat's gestimmt, sogar Mathin Luther hat den Weltuntergang für 1997 oder so "vorhergesagt".
Und "so wie es in der Welt gerade zu geht" ist schonwieder so eine Aussge, die einer genauen Erkärung bedarf - wie geht es denn in der Welt zu?

P.S.: Das mit der Resonanz-Kaskade war eine Anspielung - hast wohl noch nie Half-Life gespielt, hmm?


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



boss3D schrieb:


> Soll das bei 5A nicht eher Kernspaltung heißen?! Ansonsten sind die Antwortmöglichkeiten trotz der Doppel- u. teilweise Mehrfachmöglichkeiten sehr einseitig (entweder schwarz, oder weiß  ) ...
> 
> Also von einem Weltuntergang 2012 halte ich garnichts und ich glaube auch nicht an die Maya-Geschichten.
> 
> ...



kernspaltung jibbet schon...

man arbeitet in hinterhand aber stets (inoffiziell, bei uns in DTL an der ostsee) an kernfusion sprich "die künstliche sonne"...

wärn großes ding wenns klappt:
sauberer strom im überfluss... aber ich hab so meine zweifel


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> folglich brauch sich so ein imperator nur mal etwas geärgert fühlen, was ihn in einem schwellenland mit atomwaffen zur tickenden zeitbombe macht


Um Politisch zu werden  muss man ja in diesem Unterforum.
Bisher wurden Atomwaffen afaik nur von Demokratischen Ländern benutz.
Ausserdem wird zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl fast jede nation demokratisch sein da die Leute dann endlich aus der Geschichte gelernt haben.Sollte eine Demokratische Regierung den Plan wird diese Gestürtz und durch einen Diktator ersetzt.Ich sag nur CIA is everywhere.

Bitte keinen Großartigen diskussionen um diesen Post das Thema soll spassig bleiben und nicht ernst werden


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> P.S.: Das mit der Resonanz-Kaskade war eine Anspielung - hast wohl noch nie Half-Life gespielt, hmm?


Ne nicht.Half-Life ist ja ein KILLERSPIEL


----------



## boss3D (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

@ thrian

Dir ist bewusst, dass man in China, dem Iran, Russland und afrikanischen Ländern z.T. ganz was anderes unter "Demokratie" versteht, wie in Österreich und Deutschland?! Was dort als absolut demokratisch bezeichnet wird, kann hierzuland schnell diktatorisch wirken ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



thrian schrieb:


> Um Politisch zu werden  muss man ja in diesem Unterforum.
> Bisher wurden Atomwaffen afaik nur von Demokratischen Ländern benutz.
> Ausserdem wird zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl fast jede nation demokratisch sein da die Leute dann endlich aus der Geschichte gelernt haben.Sollte eine Demokratische Regierung den Plan wird diese Gestürtz und durch einen Diktator ersetzt.Ich sag nur CIA is everywhere.
> 
> Bitte keinen Großartigen diskussionen um diesen Post das Thema soll spassig bleiben und nicht ernst werden



okay... aber nur eins dazu... wenn die gesellschaftlich den bach runter geht... flüchtlinge aus afrika europa überschwemmen, das geld kanpp wird...

denkst du da hat demokratie noch allzu gute chancen? ich glaub eher dann wirds wieder mal polit. extrem...


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ thrian
> 
> Dir ist bewusst, dass man in China, dem Iran, Russland und afrikanischen Ländern z.T. ganz was anderes unter "Demokratie" versteht, wie in Österreich und Deutschland?! Was dort als absolut demokratisch bezeichnet wird, kann hierzuland schnell diktatorisch wirken ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


OK hasst recht,ich hab den Text unter dem Gesichtspunkt das dann wohl alle Leute der Welt wissen das man Diktatoren nicht so einfach hinehmen sollten.ODer meinst du mit deinem Post das Leute in China eine andere Vorstellung von Demokratie haben/kennen als wir in mitteleuropa?


Doney schrieb:


> denkst du da hat demokratie noch allzu gute chancen? ich glaub eher dann wirds wieder mal polit. extrem...


Hier mein ich auch das vllt. alle Leute der Welt aus der GEschichte gelernt haben und die Diktatur ablehen.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

hin oder her... selbst in ner "guten" demokratie gibts schwarze schafe und wenn die bevölkerung unzufrieden ist haben die meist die besten chancen an die macht zu kommen, demokratie und verfassungsschutz hin oder her... wenn der große pöbel irgendwann nur noch rechte parolen schreit, kann die demokratie nicht viel dagegen machen...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> hin oder her... selbst in ner "guten" demokratie gibts schwarze schafe und wenn die bevölkerung unzufrieden ist haben die meist die besten chancen an die macht zu kommen, demokratie und verfassungsschutz hin oder her... wenn der große pöbel irgendwann nur noch rechte parolen schreit, kann die demokratie nicht viel dagegen machen...



Der große Pöbel is klar, und was ist mit dem anderen, noch viel größeren Pöbel, der gegen den großen, rechten Parolen schreienden Pöbel protestiert?

Die zivilisierten Menschen sind eben viel zu schlau bzw. zu zivilisiert, um sich nochmal mit rechten Leuten einzulassen. Kompletter Blödsinn, was manche behaupten, Nazis kämen irgendwo nochmal an die Macht und fangen einen Krieg an.


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ich denke soo großartig wird sich das nicht ändern für uns. in den abgelegeneren regionen der erde wird es vermehrt zu kriege kommen, wegen wasser und nahrung. aber wir, also die hauptindustrie länder schaffen uns abzusichern. zudem wird es dadurch zu konflikten kommen, aber keine weltkriege. die lebenserwartung steigt, ich schätze mal auf ca 100j. unser wohlstand bleibt erhalten, energie wird zwar nicht überall sichergestellt werden, aber wir, also die großen staaten haben genug, zb durch kernfusion oder sowas. zudem werden wir kontakt mit aliens haben, bzw auf jedenfall einen planeten gefunden haben wo es welche gibt. wir werden langsam in einer kleinen kolonie den mars besiedeln, und event. auch den mond.. verbrenner motoren wird es wohl kaum noch geben, die luft wird sauberer...


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

klingt sehr optimistisch... wenns so wird werd ich gerne 100


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Toll, was bringt es dir, wenn du 100 bist?


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

dann is die forschung soweit dass ich meinen geist un meine gedanken in einen jüngeren wirtskörper transferieren kann... am besten wär ja ein klon von mir, aber das geht nicht da ich keine stammzellen besitze und sozusagen die zellen aus dennen man mich klonen könnte dann auch schon hundert jahre alt sind...


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

naja 100j alt und noch mobil, wär doch was.. aber nicht wie meine oma, anfang 80 und nur am jammern, und laufen nur mit nem rollator.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ja genau - und 2060 fliegt das erste Raumschiff mit Warpantrieb


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ja genau - und 2060 fliegt das erste Raumschiff mit Warpantrieb




ich sehe... langsam steigst du dahinter


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

wohinter?


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> dann is die forschung soweit dass ich meinen geist un meine gedanken in einen jüngeren wirtskörper transferieren kann... am besten wär ja ein klon von mir, aber das geht nicht da ich keine stammzellen besitze und sozusagen die zellen aus dennen man mich klonen könnte dann auch schon hundert jahre alt sind...


 

Du hast zu viel Stargate geschaut, die Asgard machen das so.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

mmh... leider hasse ich stargate ^^


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

sollten wir in den nächsten jahren kontakt mit besuchern haben, wäre das sogar möglich, nur obs wirklich warp heißen wird..


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Um auf Sash kommentar zurückzukommen.Ich hab so die Befürchtung(und das mein ich ernst)das es mit den Ausserirdischen das gleiche Wird wie mit den Indianern,Aboriginies oder Schwarzen.Die Regierungen werden uns sagen das sind die Bösen sie sind keine Richtigen Menschen/Lebensformen wir dürfen/müssen sie Versklaven/Umbringen damit wir (und das sagen die Regierungen natürlich nicht)mehr Reichtum haben.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

mmmh... aber wenn besucher kommen, dann bestimmt nich so:

"Ja hallo. Ich bin der Herr Alien. Hier haben sie einen Warpantrieb. Gerngeschehen."

die werden uns eher abernten... oh mein gott 

@ thrian

zu viel den "avatar" trailer angeguckt hä?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Geht mal seltener ins Kino.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ah... der physiker is da


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



thrian schrieb:


> Um auf Sash kommentar zurückzukommen.Ich hab so die Befürchtung(und das mein ich ernst)das es mit den Ausserirdischen das gleiche Wird wie mit den Indianern,Aboriginies oder Schwarzen.Die Regierungen werden uns sagen das sind die Bösen sie sind keine Richtigen Menschen/Lebensformen wir dürfen/müssen sie Versklaven/Umbringen damit wir (und das sagen die Regierungen natürlich nicht)mehr Reichtum haben.



Ebenfalls völlig unwahrscheinlich, du vergisst, dass sich die Menschheit und ihr Verstand weiterentwickelt hat: heute ist ein Großteil der modernen Gesellschaft tolerant gegenüber den "anderen" unserer Gesellschaft. 
Es wurde unzählige Male versucht, mit Außerirdischen in Kontankt zu treten, in friedlicher Absicht - wenn wir tatsächlich Aliens entdecken sollten, wird das eine Überraschung positiver Seite, kein Mensch wird auf die Idee kommen, die neu entdeckte Zivilisation auszurotten.


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> @ thrian
> 
> zu viel den "avatar" trailer angeguckt hä?


Hab ihn zwar nicht gesehehen aber trotzdem:
 ich fall gleich vom Stuhl


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

jo aber avatar muß sein, was ich bisher darüber gehört, gesehen und gelesen hab.. 
und ich glaub kaum das wir es schaffen würden eine fortschrittliche rasse zu versklaven. also wir allen werden es schwer haben bis 2100 einen warp antrieb zu bekommen, oder sowas.. naja vielleicht doch, wer weiß.


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ebenfalls völlig unwahrscheinlich, du vergisst, dass sich die Menschheit und ihr Verstand weiterentwickelt hat: heute ist ein Großteil der modernen Gesellschaft tolerant gegenüber den "anderen" unserer Gesellschaft.
> Es wurde unzählige Male versucht, mit Außerirdischen in Kontankt zu treten, in friedlicher Absicht - wenn wir tatsächlich Aliens entdecken sollten, wird das eine Überraschung positiver Seite, kein Mensch wird auf die Idee kommen, die neu entdeckte Zivilisation auszurotten.


Na ja wenn ich sehe wie Jugendliche,Konservative und allte sich gegenüber Türken verhalten 


Sash schrieb:


> ch glaub kaum das wir es schaffen würden eine fortschrittliche rasse zu versklaven


Wer sagt das sie Fortschrittlich sein muss


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

einige wenige menschen sind intelligent, und tolerant. viele menschen sind dumm und einfach nur assozial. so ungefähr wurde es bei mib erklärt.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ist es eig. theorhetisch möglich materie in energie und wieder zurück in materie umzusetzen?

eig. schon laut E=mc² 

wo is slippi? der weiß doch sowas!!!

hätt nich gedacht dass der thread so beliebt wird 

aber iwie machts spaß... fast schon wie laber-thread (aber nur fast )


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

@ thrian: Du kannst Menschen nicht mit "Aliens" vergleichen - was auf einem anderen Planet passiert, ist auch den intoleranten, boshaften Menschen egal - erst, wenn diese "Aliens" auf unsere Erde kommen sollten und anfangen ein Bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft zu werden (wozu es nie kommen wird), dann werden eben jene schreien - aber einen fremden Planeten zu versklaven, auch wenn wir technologisch dazu im Stande wären, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - weder heißt irgendein Staatsoberhaubt auf er Erde "Palpatine" mit Nachnahmen, noch haben wir irgendwas mit den Skaarj gemeinsam.

@Sash: wer hat dir das erklärt? Man muss sich schon von allem ein eigenes Bild machen können


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Warum denn kein Warp. Es wurde mal von nen Physiker berechnet das man einen hyperantrieb bauen kann, nur dumm das wir dafür keine Energiequelle haben um den auch zu nutzen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Warum denn kein Warp. Es wurde mal von nen Physiker berechnet das man einen hyperantrieb bauen kann, nur dumm das wir dafür keine Energiequelle haben um den auch zu nutzen.



Weiß dieser Physiker auch was ein Hyperantrieb ist? Das weiß nämlich keiner, nicht mal George Lucas selbst, da diese Technik nie genau definiert wurde. Der Hyperantrieb des Millenium Falkens übrings bringt es auf 50 millionenfache Lichtgeschwindigkeit, da käme auch die Technik dieses Physikers nicht ran, auch nicht mit theoretisch ausreichend Energie.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Sash schrieb:


> einige wenige menschen sind intelligent, und tolerant. viele menschen sind dumm und einfach nur assozial. so ungefähr wurde es bei mib erklärt.



kommt ganz drauf an... toleranz steht in verbindung mit den eigenen bedürfnissen... und beim pöbel gilt:

mir gehts sch***??? ausländer schuld!!!

und steckst du eine gruppe menschen in einen käfig ohne schlaf, essen, wärme, wasser isses schnell vorbei mit toleranz


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

jo wir müssen noch viel lernen..
und was dem antrieb angeht, einige sagen zwar mit genug energie, die wir nicht haben, könnte man dies tun. aber ohne ein trägheitsdämpferfeld oder sowas würde das kein mensch überleben. also bis das erfunden wurde, dauerts noch was.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

um auf die aliens zurückzukommen...

ich glaub... eher stoßen wir auf primitives leben... aber leben gibts da draußen irgendwo... ganz sicher... wenn man bedenkt dass jeder stern am himmel eine sonne darstellt um die garantiert etliche planeten kreisen... schon krank


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weiß dieser Physiker auch was ein Hyperantrieb ist?


 

Okay ich sag es mal so, um ein hyperraumfenster zu öffnen bräuchte man zu viel Energie. 
Energie die wir in solchen mengen derzeit nich mal ansatzweiße speicher können.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

wisst ihr eig. wie genial und hoch entwickelt wir in ein paar hundert jahren sein würden wenn die menschheit es beizeiten in die reihe bekommen hätte das bevölkerungsniveau bei ca. 5 Mrd zu halten...

das erhaltungsniveau liegt bei 2,1 kinder pro frau... alles wäre irgendwann gelöst wenn wir konstant 5 Mrd. bleiben würden... aber nein!!!

das kotzt einen an... alles geht iwann den bach runter weil die menschen hecken wie die karnickel


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Okay ich sag es mal so, um ein hyperraumfenster zu öffnen bräuchte man zu viel Energie.
> Energie die wir in solchen mengen derzeit nich mal ansatzweiße speicher können.



Mit "Hyperraumfenster" meinst du wahrscheinlich die "Lichtmauer". 
Das schafft auch ein Warp bzw. ein Solantrieb

Hast du auch die editierte Version meines Posts vorhin gelesen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> wenn wir tatsächlich Aliens entdecken sollten, wird das eine Überraschung positiver Seite, kein Mensch wird auf die Idee kommen, die neu entdeckte Zivilisation auszurotten.


 
Warte mal ab.
Wenn Aliens auftauchen und "Moin" sagen, dann kommen die christlichen Rechten aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und fangen an zu labern, dass Gott hier auf der Erde rumeiert und nicht bei den Aliens (vorallem, wenn die sagen, dass das mit Gott kompletter Unsinn ist ).
Schon gehts los..... 

*Tüte Popcorn raushol und zuguck*


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

du mit deinem christlichen faschisten 

ah und wegen dem popcorn

 ich hab mir schon mit meinen kumpels ausgemacht:

wenn die sinnflut kommt setzen wir uns alle aufn berg, besaufen uns un gucken zu


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Hat Gott nicht das ganze Universum erschaffen, und nicht nur die Erde?

Übrigens: Bis wir technologisch so weit sind, andere Planeten zu erforschen, wird entweder Gott wissenschaftlich widerlegt sein oder die Menschheit nach und nach den Bezug zum (christlichen) Glauben verloren haben.


----------



## herethic (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> @ thrian: Du kannst Menschen nicht mit "Aliens" vergleichen - was auf einem anderen Planet passiert, ist auch den intoleranten, boshaften Menschen egal - erst, wenn diese "Aliens" auf unsere Erde kommen sollten und anfangen ein Bestandteil unserer Gesellschaft zu werden (wozu es nie kommen wird), dann werden eben jene schreien - aber einen fremden Planeten zu versklaven, auch wenn wir technologisch dazu im Stande wären, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - weder heißt irgendein Staatsoberhaubt auf er Erde "Palpatine" mit Nachnahmen, noch haben wir irgendwas mit den Skaarj gemeinsam.


Aber das gab es ja schon mit Amerika und Australien.Natürlich ich versteh dein Argument mit Weiterentwickelt aber sag niemals nie.
Ausserdem was ist wenn die Menschen ihren inneren Schweinehund nicht besiegen können und einfach sagen 





> ach ich komm dadurch nicht zu schaden soll die Regierung doch machen was sie will,mir nützt es ja


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

_1A) Kriege, Konflikte häufen sich_ _2B) Die Weltbevölkerung sinkt wieder_ _3B) Unser Leben hat sich nicht groß bzw. zum Guten verändert_ _5B) Andere erneuerbare Energien bestimmen die Energiewirtschaft_ _7A) Der Klimawandel schreitet weiter voran_ _8B) Die Zahl der Hungernden und Menschen ohne Trinkwasser ist größer als je zuvor_ _9A) Im 21. Jh. gab es Atomwaffeneinsätze_ _10A) Im 21. Jh. gab es einen Dritten Weltkrieg_ _11A) Es waren Menschen auf dem Mars_ _12B) Die Staaten von 2009 sind größtenteils erhalten geblieben_ _13A) Die Lebenserwartung der Bevölkerung der (Ex-) Industrieländer ist gestiegen


Das sind meine Antworten.


Laut dem Maya Kalender geht 2012 die Welt unter - Na zum Glück wohn ich in München....
_


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hat Gott nicht das ganze Universum erschaffen, und nicht nur die Erde?


 
Das denken die Kreationisten, nicht die christlichen Rechten. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Übrigens: Bis wir technologisch so weit sind, andere Planeten zu erforschen, entweder Gott wissenschaftlich widerlegt sein oder die Menschheit nach und nach den Bezug zum (christlichen) Glauben verloren haben.


 
Stimmt, Allah ist dann der Meinung, dass wir seinen Glauben ins Universum tragen müssen.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

schon krank... wenn alles glatt läuft besiedeln die menschen die erde noch über 1.000.000.000 jahre...

ich wette dann haben wir keine arme und beine mehr und ein gehirn so groß wien fußball


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> _1A) Kriege, Konflikte häufen sich_ _2B) Die Weltbevölkerung sinkt wieder_ _3B) Unser Leben hat sich nicht groß bzw. zum Guten verändert_ _5B) Andere erneuerbare Energien bestimmen die Energiewirtschaft_ _7A) Der Klimawandel schreitet weiter voran_ _8B) Die Zahl der Hungernden und Menschen ohne Trinkwasser ist größer als je zuvor_ _9A) Im 21. Jh. gab es Atomwaffeneinsätze_ _10A) Im 21. Jh. gab es einen Dritten Weltkrieg_ _11A) Es waren Menschen auf dem Mars_ _12B) Die Staaten von 2009 sind größtenteils erhalten geblieben_ _13A) Die Lebenserwartung der Bevölkerung der (Ex-) Industrieländer ist gestiegen_


 
Wie kannst du sagen, dass sich das Leben nicht großartig geändert hat und gleichzeitig sagen, dass es einen dritten Weltkrieg gegeben hat?


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

geht nicht, da unsere sonne nur noch für ca 200 millionen jahre uns das leben hier ermöglicht. danach wirds zu heiß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> schon krank... wenn alles glatt läuft besiedeln die menschen die erde noch über 1.000.000.000 jahre...
> 
> ich wette dann haben wir keine arme und beine mehr und ein gehirn so groß wien fußball


 
In 500 Millionen Jahren ändert sich der Strahlungsausstoß der Sonne, mal sehen, was danach hier noch rumläuft.


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie kannst du sagen, dass sich das Leben nicht großartig geändert hat und gleichzeitig sagen, dass es einen dritten Weltkrieg gegeben hat?




Gegenfrage, wie kann ich sagen, dass die Weltbevölkerung sinkt, die Lebensrate jedoch steigt ?


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

200, nicht 500...


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> schon krank... wenn alles glatt läuft besiedeln die menschen die erde noch über 1.000.000.000 jahre...
> 
> ich wette dann haben wir keine arme und beine mehr und ein gehirn so groß wien fußball



Was dann? Einen angeborenen Repulsorliftantrieb? 

Außerdem ist, soweit ich weiß, das Gehirn des Menschen über die Jahre nie wirklich bedeutend größer geworden - die Intelligenz wurde auf andere Weise größer. 

Kann mich aber auch irren, aber ich denke so arg viel größer ist unser Gehirn im Vergleich zu unseren Vorfahren nicht geworden.


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

hatte vor kurzem erst gelesen das unser hirn schrumpft..


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was dann? Einen angeborenen Repulsorliftantrieb?
> 
> Außerdem ist, soweit ich weiß, das Gehirn des Menschen über die Jahre nie wirklich bedeutend größer geworden - die Intelligenz wurde auf andere Weise größer.
> 
> Kann mich aber auch irren, aber ich denke so arg viel größer ist unser Gehirn im Vergleich zu unseren Vorfahren nicht geworden.




doch, das der Männer schon 




Sash schrieb:


> hatte vor kurzem erst gelesen das unser hirn schrumpft..




ANGST ^^


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

dieser thread legt echt nen rekord in sachen "wachstum" vor... ich trau mich gar nicht off zu gehn 

dafür isses auch vielzulustig ^^ ( ja vielzulustig steht 2100 im duden als ein wort)


----------



## rabit (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Ich werde Bundeskanzler im 21Jahrhundert....


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

jo ich müßte eigentlich schlafen gehen, aber das ist wohl der beweis das unser hirn schrumpft.


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

was ist der beweis ? das rabit Kanzler wird ?


----------



## Two-Face (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Sash schrieb:


> jo ich müßte eigentlich schlafen gehen, aber das ist wohl der beweis das unser hirn schrumpft.



Spätestens wenn du anfängst so zu reden wie dein Avatar, dann weißt du, dass dein Gehirn gehörig geschrumpft ist


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ich hoffe den thread gibts zur jahrhundertwende noch


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, wie kann ich sagen, dass die Weltbevölkerung sinkt, die Lebensrate jedoch steigt ?


 
Wenn weniger Menschen ernährt und versorgt werden müssen, geht es dem einzelnen besser, das ist keine Kunst.



Sash schrieb:


> 200, nicht 500...


 
Nö, die Sonne ist ein Stern des Tys G, der schwankt alle 1 Milliarde Jahre etwas, die letzte Schwankung war vor rund 540 Millionen Jahren, also wird die nächste in... genau. 
Insgesamt sollte die Sonne noch 2-3 Millarden Jahre stabil bleiben, bis die ersten Anzeichen eines roten Riesen auftreten, also wenn Helium häufiger im Kern vorkommt als Wasserstoff, derzeit liegt das Verhältnis bei 80-20



Sash schrieb:


> hatte vor kurzem erst gelesen das unser hirn schrumpft..


 
Das menschliche Gehirn wird eher noch größer werden.


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn du anfängst so zu reden wie dein Avatar, dann weißt du, dass dein Gehirn gehörig geschrumpft ist


 tu ich doch schon, immer wenns um teufel boxen oder led tv geht..


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> ich hoffe den thread gibts zur jahrhundertwende noch


 
Weiß nicht, wenn ich an die Moderatoren so denke....


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ich habe soeben die anno-theorie aufgestellt...

ich glaube nämlich 2100 verhält es sich wie bei anno wenn man zu viele häuser baut... aber man  keine insel mehr für produktionen hat

irgendwann ist der fisch alle und die leute brennen alles nieder


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn weniger Menschen ernährt und versorgt werden müssen, geht es dem einzelnen besser, das ist keine Kunst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ähm kann ja sein das ich mich irre, aber irgendwo hatte ich mal sowas gelesen, das die sonne sich schon in ca 200mil. j. ausdehnt, und es dann auf der erde locker um 60°C wärmer werden soll. und das mit hirn stimmt wirklich, ich such mal...


----------



## Katamaranoid (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn weniger Menschen ernährt und versorgt werden müssen, geht es dem einzelnen besser, das ist keine Kunst.



naja eigentlich, weil ich wahllos geantwortet habe


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Menschliches Gehirn wird immer kleiner
Einem Forschungsbericht der Universität von Wisconsin zufolge, welcher vor wenigen Tagen veröffentlicht wurde, schrumpft das Gehirn des Menschen kontinuierlich. 

In den letzten 5.000 Jahren hat das Gehirn des Menschen bereits zehn Prozent seiner Kapazität verloren. Die Veränderung der Gehirnmasse wird sich in der Zukunft, laut Auskunft des leitenden Paläontologen, noch fortsetzen. 

Als Grund für die Abnahme der Gehirnmasse sind zwei Theorien wahrscheinlich: Entweder die Umstellung der Ernährung vom Jäger zum Ackerbauer oder die geringeren geistigen Ansprüche, die der Ackerbau im Gegensatz zur Jagd an den Menschen stellt. 

Menschliches Gehirn wird immer kleiner
Menschliches Gehirn schrumpfte bisher um 10%


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Sash schrieb:


> ähm kann ja sein das ich mich irre, aber irgendwo hatte ich mal sowas gelesen, das die sonne sich schon in ca 200mil. j. ausdehnt, und es dann auf der erde locker um 60°C wärmer werden soll. und das mit hirn stimmt wirklich, ich such mal...


 
Die Sonne ist ungefähr in den mittleren Jahren, also noch gut bei der Sache. 
Sie wird definitiv zum roten Riesen werden, das weiß man heute schon. Aber ein Fixstern wächst erst dann langsam an, wenn das Helium im Kern die Menge des Wasserstoffs erreicht hat, vorher nicht und das ist in 2-3 Milliarden Jahren.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

asso bei wiki steht das

Die Temperatur und der Druck im Zentrum stiegen so weit an, bis die Kernfusionsprozesse einsetzten. Dadurch wurde ein Strahlungsdruck wirksam, der der Schwerkraft entgegenwirkte. Die weitere Kontraktion wurde aufgehalten, der Stern stabilisierte sich. Die Sonne hatte das Stadium eines sogenannten Hauptreihensterns erreicht. In dieser Phase verweilt sie elf Milliarden Jahre. In dieser Zeit steigt die Leuchtkraft um das Dreifache von 0,7 L0 auf 2,2 L0 und der Radius auf fast das Doppelte von 0,9 R0 auf 1,6 R0 an. *Im Alter von 5,5 Milliarden Jahren, das heißt in 0,9 Milliarden Jahren, überschreitet die mittlere Temperatur auf der Erdoberfläche den für höhere Lebewesen kritischen Wert von 30 °C (Bounama, 2004)*. Eine weitere Milliarde Jahre später werden 100 °C erreicht. Im Alter von 9,4 Milliarden Jahren versiegt der Wasserstoff im Sonnenzentrum, und die Fusionszone verlagert sich in einen schalenförmigen Bereich um das Zentrum, der sich im Laufe der Zeit weiter nach außen bewegt. Dieser Vorgang führt jedoch vorerst nicht zu einer Veränderung der äußerlich sichtbaren Sonnenparameter.

Im Zeitraum von 11 bis 11,7 Milliarden Jahren beginnt eine Kontraktionsphase der ausgebrannten Kernzone aus Helium. Durch den damit einhergehenden Temperaturanstieg steigt der Energieumsatz in der Wasserstoffschale. Dabei wächst der Sonnenradius auf 2,3 R0 an. Die Sonne wird rötlicher und beginnt sich von der Hauptreihe im so genannten Hertzsprung-Russell-Diagramm zu entfernen. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt beträgt der Massenverlust durch Sonnenwind weniger als ein Promille.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ich finds lustig das sich alle gedanken für die zukunft machen dabei wenn die sonne nicht mehr existiert bzw. hier das leben unmöglich macht kann es keine zukunft in der richtung geben


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Sash schrieb:


> Als Grund für die Abnahme der Gehirnmasse sind zwei Theorien wahrscheinlich: Entweder die Umstellung der Ernährung vom Jäger zum Ackerbauer oder die geringeren geistigen Ansprüche, die der Ackerbau im Gegensatz zur Jagd an den Menschen stellt.
> 
> Menschliches Gehirn wird immer kleiner
> Menschliches Gehirn schrumpfte bisher um 10%


 
Sehr interessante Webseite. 

Die größe des menschlichen Gehirns ist abhängig von der Entwicklung der Ernährung.
Als der Mensch Eiweiße verdaulicher zubereitet hatte, wurde das Gehirn größer, ebenso zu Statur (die ersten Homo Sapiens waren gerade mal einen Meter groß).
Darüber können Anthropolgen sicher besser Auskunft geben.

Ach ja, diese Erklärung...


> Als Grund führt er die Wandung der Lebensumstände an: Die Entwicklung weg vom Jäger hin zum Ackerbauern und Viehzüchter, was wohl weniger Gehirnressourcen benötigt als die Jagd. Möglich ist auch die veränderung der Nahrungszusammensetzung, da der modernere Mensch mit zunehmendem Ackerbau und Viehzucht weniger Fleisch und eben mehr vegetarischere Nahrung zu sich genommen hat


Ist kompletter Unsinn.

Gerade jetzt isst der Mensch mehr Fleisch als jemals zuvor.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

also wenn uns vor der sonne nix andres den gar ausmacht heißt das wir haben noch 1 mrd. jahre zeit...

zur info: guck dir mal die technologieentwicklung der letzten beiden jahrhunderte an... wenns so weiter geht gehört uns bald das gesamte universum  

also sch*** auf die erde


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

woher willst du eigentlich alles wissen, quanti? was für einen beruf hast du nochmal`? bzw studiert oder was hast du so gemacht? irgendwie weißt du ja was zu allem was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> also wenn uns vor der sonne nix andres den gar ausmacht heißt das wir haben noch 1 mrd. jahre zeit...
> 
> zur info: guck dir mal die technologieentwicklung der letzten beiden jahrhunderte an... wenns so weiter geht gehört uns bald das gesamte universum
> 
> also sch*** auf die erde


 
Nun, Wikipedia ist zwar ganz nett, aber nicht unbedingt meine erste Wahl, wenns um physikalische Dinge geht. 

In einer Milliarde Jahre ist der Anteil an Helium im Kern immer noch kleiner als der des Wasserstoffs, daher passiert erst mal gar nichts, erst wenn der Heliumanteil größer wird, verändert sich das Verhalten der Sonne.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

is aber schwer vorstellbar, das die sonne die ganze zeit normal vor sich herbruzelt und dann auf einmal 

BAAAAAAAAAM!!! alles tot


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> is aber schwer vorstellbar, das die sonne die ganze zeit normal vor sich herbruzelt und dann auf einmal
> 
> BAAAAAAAAAM!!! alles tot


 
Nö, sowas geht über viele Millionen bis Milliarden Jahre.
Es wird ja nicht plötzlich 100 warm, außerdem reicht dafür die Leuchtkraft der Sonne gar nicht aus um die Erde auf 100° zu erhitzen.
Man kann ausrechnen, wieviel Energie dafür nötig ist und die Sonne schafft das erst, wenn sie die Merkurbahn erreicht hat.
Dann ist sie aber schon ein roter Riese.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

na da... is doch sowieso egal... eins ist klar: der rote riese bringt die menschen nicht um... entweder sie sterben vorher oder sind dann schon lange verreist


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

wie dem auch sei, wenn nicht ein meteor oder sowas die erde unbewohnbar gemacht, oder wir uns selber ausgelöscht, werden wir es wohl geschaft haben in 1 millionen jahre andere welten zu besuchen.
hmpf quanti geht meiner frage aus dem weg.. naja schade.
bin dann mal im bett, gute nacht.


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

nacht... 

so... bilanz:

 in 2 stunden und 22 minuten haben wir 100 beiträge zu dem thema verfasst... hut ab... rekordverdächtig


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Sash schrieb:


> woher willst du eigentlich alles wissen, quanti? was für einen beruf hast du nochmal`? bzw studiert oder was hast du so gemacht? irgendwie weißt du ja was zu allem was.


 
Ich weiß nicht alles, aber ich habe viele Wissenschaftler, mit denen ich Kontakt habe und kann so wissenschaftliche Arbeiten lesen, also alles das, was nicht in populistischen Magazinen oder merkwürdigen Webseiten durchgekaut wird.
Das erweitet sehr den Horizont des Wissens.

Ich habe nicht nur ein paar Semester Physik reingehauen, sondern auch noch Chemie (musste ich) und eine Runde Biologie (die ständig aufgefrischt wird, weil meine Frau Biologin ist).




Sash schrieb:


> wie dem auch sei, wenn nicht ein meteor oder sowas die erde unbewohnbar gemacht, oder wir uns selber ausgelöscht, werden wir es wohl geschaft haben in 1 millionen jahre andere welten zu besuchen.


 
Das ist das größte Problem, der Mensch zerstört sich selbst, egal ob es mit Waffen, Rohstoffknappheit oder Überbevölkerung ist.



Sash schrieb:


> hmpf quanti geht meiner frage aus dem weg.. naja schade.
> bin dann mal im bett, gute nacht.


 
Welcher gehe ich aus dem Weg, erzähl?
Der Thread ist ja sehr stark besucht, da kann mal was untergehen.


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

schon ok, sorry.. hat sich hiermit erledigt.. ich lese auch viel, kenne aber keine wissenschaftler oder so, habe auch beruflich damit nichts zu tun. so gute nacht dann...


----------



## Doney (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

wenn alles glatt läuft gibts iwann einen einzigen superstaat eine konstante bevölkerung, keine kriege, keine minderheiten keinen hunger usw.

dafür müsste aber die bevölkerung erstmal wieder auf wenige Mrd. schrumpfen... aber das dürfte für die Freunde Krieg, Seuche und Religion keine Hürde darstellen


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

religionen werden wohl ne zeitlang sehr arg zunehmen und die anhänger fanatisch werden dann aber wird es keine religionen mehr geben nach einem krieg^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Das kommende Jahrhundert wartert mit Rohstoffknappheit, Überbevölkerung, Klimaveränderungen, blöden Alienfilmen und miesen Politikern auf uns.

Yippy... i did it.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

naja wird zeit das wir dann was dran ändern oder?


----------



## Terence Skill (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Man muss keine Wissenschaftler kennen um sowas mit der Sonne zu wissen. Zumindest nicht persönlich. Obwohl es sicher von Vorteil ist...
Ích hab schon damals gerne und viele Alpha Centauri Folgen im TV geschaut und fands jedes mal total interessant z.B.:
Die Zukunft des Universums(erklärt auch die Zukunft der Sonne):

Video: Wie sieht die Zukunft des Universums aus? | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | BR

Was ist ein roter Riese:

Video: Was ist ein Roter Riese? | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | BR

Eine tolle Sendung mit Prof. Dr. Harald Lesch. Ein absoluter Spezialist im Bereich Astronomie und Physik mit einer unvergleichlichen Art komplexes Wissen verständlich zu vermitteln. 
Auch für Leute ohne großes Vorwissen.
Sehr interessant ist auch diese Folge:
Kann Star Trek Wirklichkeit werden?

Video: Kann Star Trek Wirklichkeit werden? | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | BR

Hier findet Ihr das komplette Archiv der Sendungen von 1998 bis 2007 als Videothek:

http://www.br-online.de/br-alpha/al...ri-harald-lesch-videothek-ID1207836664586.xml
Kann ich nur empfehlen!

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Man muss keine Wissenschaftler kennen um sowas mit der Sonne zu wissen. Zumindest nicht persönlich. Obwohl es sicher von Vorteil ist...


 
Das ganze ist aber Populärwissenschaft und übereinstimmt mit tatsächlichen Erkenntnissen und Vorgehensweisen nicht unbedingt.
Lesch ist sicher ein guter Hoster, aber er bereitet das Material nicht auf, das machen andere.


----------



## Terence Skill (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

selbstverständlich populärwissenschaft, die sendung ist ja für laien gedacht. 
wie meinst du das, er würde das material nicht aufbereiten? er vermittelt doch sein eigenes wissen? auch alles mit seinen worten. da wird bestimmt nichts von anderen aufbereitet? das klingt für mich als wenn da im hintergrund 3 leute dem lesch sagen würden was er sagen soll. was mit sicherheit nicht der fall ist. Solche Fragen beantwortet der Mann aus dem stehgreif. Lesch ist einer der renommiertesten deutschen Naturwissenschaftler und Astrophysiker.


----------



## Doney (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Was haltet ihr von "künstlicher fotosynthese" 

- kriegen wirs hin?
- ist es gut oder schlecht?

ich glaub irgendwann kriegen wirs hin, aber, das bedeutet nichts gutes , da das nur bedeutet dass die überbevölkerung gefördert würde...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> selbstverständlich populärwissenschaft, die sendung ist ja für laien gedacht.
> wie meinst du das, er würde das material nicht aufbereiten? er vermittelt doch sein eigenes wissen? auch alles mit seinen worten. da wird bestimmt nichts von anderen aufbereitet? das klingt für mich als wenn da im hintergrund 3 leute dem lesch sagen würden was er sagen soll. was mit sicherheit nicht der fall ist. Solche Fragen beantwortet der Mann aus dem stehgreif. Lesch ist einer der renommiertesten deutschen Naturwissenschaftler und Astrophysiker.


 
Ich weiß das noch von Joachim Bublath, als der Abenteuer Forschung und Co. gemacht hatte. Er war ein Physiker mt Doktortitel (ich hatte Bublath mal persönlich getroffen, ein sehr netter und kluger Mensch), aber in den Sendungen hat er die Sachen nur vorgetragen, ausgearbeitet haben das Wissenschaftsjournalisten, die ja keine Wissenschaflter, sonder Journalisten sind.
Du musst dir das so vorstellen, dass die Leute die wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten durchschauen und dann das rauspicken, was man dem Zuschauer vortragen kann und der das auch so versteht.

Wenn ich in Schulen oder Universitäten gehe und meine Arbeiten dort vortrage (jep, sowas kommt mal vor ), dann kann ich auch nicht aus den Vollen hauen, ich muss das so verpacken, damit die Leute das verstehen.
Ist bei meiner Frau (sie ist Biologin) nicht anders. Sie muss das sogar noch weiter verfeinern, wenn sie als Privatdozentin Vorträge an den Unis hält.

Lesch kenne ich auch, den habe ich mal bei einem Physikerkongress in Münschen kennen gelernt (damals war er noch beim bayerischen Fernsehen).
Ein sehr interessanter Mann, sehr flexibel in seinen Handlungen. Ein würdiger Nachfolger für Bublath.


----------



## Terence Skill (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

ja wen du alles kennst^^ ob du privat vorträge hältst oder nicht lasse ich auch mal dahingestellt. ohne belege ist das eh unglaubwürdig. ich verlang jetzt aber keine, nicht falsch verstehen. ich find es nur traurig wenn sich jemand abfällig über solche experten äussert. lesch hat wirklich viel geleistet und ist nicht umsonst so oft ausgezeichnet worden. ich denke deine auszeichnungen in dem bereich halten sich in grenzen... auch fachlich kannst du ihm sicher in keinem bereich das wasser bieten. 
Du müsstest erstmal ein paar referenzen bieten um dich abfällig über leute wie lesch zu äussern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ja wen du alles kennst^^


 
Die Kanzlerin kenne ich zum Glück nicht. 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ob du privat vorträge hältst oder nicht lasse ich auch mal dahingestellt. ohne belege ist das eh unglaubwürdig.


 
Hier kannst du mal lesen, was Ein Privatdozent an Unis machen kann.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich find es nur traurig wenn sich jemand abfällig über solche experten äussert. lesch hat wirklich viel geleistet und ist nicht umsonst so oft ausgezeichnet worden. ich denke deine auszeichnungen in dem bereich halten sich in grenzen... auch fachlich kannst du ihm sicher in keinem bereich das wasser bieten.
> Du müsstest erstmal ein paar referenzen bieten um dich abfällig über leute wie lesch zu äussern.


 
Ich werte doch nicht ab, ganz im Gegenteil, ich kenne die Arbeiten von Lesch, daher weiß ich auch, dass er ein sehr interessanter Mensch ist, der sehr viel Fachwissen hat und es gut vermitteln kann.
Wenn du mal Gelegenheit hast, dann besuch mal eine Vorlesung an der Uni von ihm, die sind immer sehr gut.

Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass du Fernsehwissenschaft nicht mir dem Verlgeichen kann, was man von Unidozenten oder Professoren lesen kann.
Des weiteren ist Lesch ja immer noch in seinem Bereich tätig und hält weiter Vorlesungen an Universitäten.

Außerdem messe ich mich nicht Lesch oder sonst wen, es geht darum, dass man einen Blick für die Arbeit bekommt.
Und Fernseharbeit ist eine andere als Uniarbeit.
Lesch weiß das, aber er nutzt das Medium Fernsehen dafür, dass Menschen, die nicht sein Wissen haben, in den Genuß seines Wissens kommen können, das finde ich sehr lobenswert.
Die Sendungen bei Alpha Centauri finde ich auch sehr gut. 

Ich glaube, wir haben uns da etwas missverstanden.


----------



## Terence Skill (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

gut, dann haben wir uns in der tat missverstanden.
fernsehen ist sicher etwas anderes als universität. aber im endeffekt basiert ja beides auf der selben wissenschaftlichen theorie. sendungen wie alpha centauri haben auch fachlich gegenüber solchem "echten fernsehwissenschaftsmüll wie Galileo" den eindeutigen mehrwert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Man kann Sendungen wie "Galileo" oder "Welt der Wunder " nicht mit "Joachim Bublath" oder eben die neue Sendung mit Harald Lesch vergleichen.
Galileo war ein hervorragender Forscher, sehr bedauerlich, dass sein Name für eine deratige Sendung missbraucht wird. 

Wenn RTL mal mit der Wissenschaftsshow (ja genau, ist meiner Meinung nach Show und keine wissenschaftliche Sendereihe, die bei den Privaten so laufen) names "Einstein" starten sollte, dann hagelt es Klagen.


----------



## Doney (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von "künstlicher fotosynthese"
> 
> - kriegen wirs hin?
> - ist es gut oder schlecht?
> ...



um mich selbst mal zu zitieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Dann eher kalte Fusion oder Subraumenergie. 
Was willst du den dem ganzen Zucker machen, den du von der Photosynthese bekommst?


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

na denn verbrennt der körper scho irgendwie^^

also sobald zern das geschafft hat mit dem kleinen schwarzen loch haben wir vielleicht irgendwann mal das fusionskraftwerk


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



ole88 schrieb:


> na denn verbrennt der körper scho irgendwie^^
> 
> also sobald zern das geschafft hat mit dem kleinen schwarzen loch haben wir vielleicht irgendwann mal das fusionskraftwerk



Oder die Schweiz hat ein riesen Loch, was auch nicht so wild ist. 
Dumm nur, dass durch die Zeitdiletation des schwarzen Loches die Schweizer noch langsamer werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Das dieser Thread keinerlei Bezug zu "Wirtschaft", wenig bis keine politischen Überlegungen und nur sehr, sehr wenig wissenschaftliche Argumentation enthält, dafür aber um so mehr lockere und amüsante Unterhaltung, erlaube ich mir mal, ihn in ein besser passendes Unterforum zu verschieben, als WPW 



Ach ja, zur Umfrage:

[X] Kriege & Konflikte häufen sich

[X] Die Weltbevölkerung sinkt wieder (aufgrund von Kriegen, Konflikten und allgemeinem Mangel. Ich schätze aber mal, dass sie die ersten 2/3 dieses Jahrhunderts noch weiterwächst, bis dann in dern zweiten Hälfte die sich zeitnah zuspitzenden Probleme der sinkenden landwirtschaftlichen Erträge auf übernutzen Flächen, die Abnahme bebauberer Flächen durch Verwüstung, das Ende der Reserven an noch-nicht-erschlossenen Flächen, die ersten großen Wellen von Klimaflüchtlingen und der Zusammenbruch der ölbasierten Weltwirtschaft -vor allem des globalen Transportnetzes- die Überhand über die Reproduktionsraten gewinnen.

[X] Das Leben wie wir es kennen (Luxus, Unterhaltung, Fernsehen, Internet etc.), gibt es nicht mehr (ergibt sich aus obigem. Bzw.: Für einen schnell kleiner werdenden Teil wird es den Luxus an sich noch geben, aber nur bei massiver Abschottung und -zumindest teilweise- waffengestützter Ausbeutung der restlichen Welt. Imho entspricht das nicht ganz "wie wir es kennen", obwohl sich unser Alltag bis zum Ausfall der Transportsysteme vielleicht nur wenig ändert)

[X] Machtverhältnisse verschieben sich nicht so sehr territorial, sondern innerhalb der Gesellschaften. Ein Zusammenbruch der gesellschaftlichen Ordnung in vielen Regionen erlaubt es Oberschichten, ihre Macht freier auszuleben, wärend die Macht der Staaten allgemein abnimmt. Bei der Spitzenmacht unter den Staaten tippe ich auf Russland. Die haben die größten Rohstoffreserven und in ihrer Gesellschaft die geringste Fallhöhe. Die USA dagegen werden große Teile ihrer Macht für die Kontrolle des arabischen Raumes binden müssen und zeitgleich starke innere Spannungen in den Begriff bekommen müssen. China kocht bereits jetzt an mehreren Enden, ich würde mich nichtmal wundern, wenn sich das Land bis zum Ende des Jahrhunderts zerlegt.

[X] erneuerbare Energien bestimmen die Energiewirtschaft (ohne "Andere" - was sucht das in der Umfrage? Die Dominanz der erneuerbaren resultiert aber nicht aus der Vernunft der Menschen, sondern daraus, dass Ölkraftwerke ohne Öl nicht funktionieren, mit Ausnahme von Australien und vielleicht China -wenn die noch was übrig haben- niemand genug Kohle im eigenen Land hat und Uran ebenfalls in zu kleinen Mengen und in politisch zu instabilen Regionen vorkommmt, als das es eine Rolle spielen könnte. Für Kernfusion seh ich weiterhin keine realistische Chance. Einen Hauch einer Chance sehe ich für Plutonium basierte Systeme in den USA und ggf. bei verbündeten, falls das Militär seine nukleare Flotte auf ein Uran-unabhängigere Technologie umstellen will und auf die großen Mengen an "Abfall"Pu umsteigt)

[X] Klimawandel schreitet (definitiv) weiter voran 

[X] Nahrung und sauberes Wasser sind in großen Teilen der Welt Mangelware.

[X] größere Atomwaffeneinsätze gab es nicht (nukleare Bunkerbuster und andere Mini-Nukes, auch in Terroristenhand, sind aber nicht unwahrscheinlich. Gegen einen Großeinsatz spricht, dass sich die Konflikte um Rohstoffe entzünden werden. Man kann mit strategischen Atomwaffen aber nichts erobern.)

[X] Im 21. Jh. gab es vermutlich keinen dritten Weltkrieg (Denn keine der Weltmächte hätte Vorteile davon, das Territorium einer anderen Weltmacht zu erobern - oder auch nur die technische Möglichkeit dazu. Einsätze der USA im arabischen Raum und Chinas Vorstoß zum kaspischen Meer kommen sich aber nicht in die Quere. Das einzige Potential wäre ein Konflikt zwischen China und Russland, mangels Verbündeten auf beiden Seiten würde der sich aber nicht zum Weltkrieg ausdehnen. Was es dagegen sehr wohl geben wird, ist fast-weltweiter Krieg. Mit Ausnahme des EU-Raumes, Nordamerika und Australien würde sehe ich da quasi überall Potential)


[X] Die Erforschung des Weltraums hat durch diverse Probleme nachgelassen (schon heute kaum noch zu bezahlen. Ich wäre nicht überrascht, wenn weder USA noch China noch die EU ihre derzeitigen Mondpläne zu irgend einem Ergebniss führen können)

[X] Es gibt keine Superstaaten (aber die heutige Struktur wird nicht erhalten bleiben. Afrika wird sich sicherlich deutlich umsortieren, Zentralasien könnte auch bunt gemischt werden, China -wie gesagt- sich zerteilen. In Südostasien will ich Zusammenschlüsse nicht ausschließen und eine gemeinsame Außenpolitik von zumindest Teilen der EU ist denkbar)

[X] Die Lebenserwartung der Bevölkerung der (Ex-) Industrieländer ist gesunken (ergibt sich aus der allgemeinen Verschlechterung der Umstände. Die Staaten mit sehr hoher Wirtschaftskraft und einem funktionierenden staatlichen Sozialsystem können ihr Niveau vielleicht halten)


----------



## Doney (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [X] erneuerbare Energien bestimmen die Energiewirtschaft (ohne "Andere" - was sucht das in der Umfrage?



das "andere" resultiert aus der vorherigen antwortmögl. kernfusion... wenn sie funktioniert wird ihr wohl am meisten aufmerksamkeit zuteil werden...

deshalb der bezug in B auf die "anderen" Erneuerbaren Energien


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Die Bedeutung hatte ich fast befürchtet.
Kernfusion ist aber genauswenig eine erneuerbare Energie, wie Kernfission


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kernfusion ist aber genauswenig eine erneuerbare Energie, wie Kernfission


 
Aber es gibt genügend schweres Wasser dafür.


----------



## Sash (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

jo im meer.. man das wäre toll, einen a8 mit 4 elektromotoren, mit jeweils 400ps und als energiezelle ein zpm, ähm ich meine einen fusionreaktor. mit 50l deuterium komm ich 2000km weit, selbst bei höchstegeschwindigkeit, 420km/h und laufender klimaanlage und ner fetten anlage..


----------



## Doney (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Bedeutung hatte ich fast befürchtet.
> Kernfusion ist aber genauswenig eine erneuerbare Energie, wie Kernfission



kannst du mir das bitte näher erläutern?

warum is kernfusion nicht erneuerbar?


----------



## heizungsrohr (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Ganz einfach:
Soweit ich das noch weiß werden 4 Wasserstoff (bzw. Isotope davon)-Atomkerne zu einem insg. leichteren Heliumkern verschmolzen. Somit is der Wasserstoff weg, also würde nach einer Weile der Energiebedarf wieder stark ansteigen (da es ja billigen Strom gibt) und dann würden spontan alle rumheulen, weil das Wasser knapp wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> kannst du mir das bitte näher erläutern?
> 
> warum is kernfusion nicht erneuerbar?


 
Ruyven redet mal wieder Unsinn. 
Keine Energieform ist nicht erneuerbar. Ist eine Frage des Standpunktes 
Außerdem, wenn wir unsere Wälder anzünden und sie abfackeln, haben wir wieder Wasser für die Fusionsreaktoren.


----------



## Doney (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

stimmt... daran hab ich noch nie gedacht^^

der wasserstoff is ja dann... weg 

komisch, naja vielleicht gibts dann helium an jeder fürn paar cent zu inhalieren und wir können voll lustig reden ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Es werden gigantische Helium Endlager entstehen. 
Milliarden von Luftballons.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Genaugenommen ist es umgekehrt: Keine Energiequelle ist wirklich regenerativ.
Aber bei einigen ist es zumindest das Kraftwerk an sich, weswegen man da von "rengerativer Energieerzeugung spricht" (was natürlich auch quatsch ist, da keien Energie, sondern nur Strom erzeugt wird - aber es ist halt der Grundkonsens der Sprache, die wir hier verwenden).
Beispiel Windkraftwerke: Der Kraftverwerk braucht zum Betrieb nur bewegte Luft aka Wind und am anderen Ende kommt (neben Strom) nur (etwas weniger) bewegte Luft raus. Wind wird ständig regeneriert -> "regenerative Energie" (was aber nicht regeneriert wird, ist die Antriebsquelle des Windes = Sonne)
Gegenbeispiel Fusionsreaktoren: Das Kraftwerk braucht zum Betrieb Deuterium und Tritium (und vermutlich alle naselang neue Magnetspulen aus Supraleitenden Legierungen voller hochseltener Metalle  ), am anderen Ende kommt aber primär Helium raus. Letzteres wird nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge wohl nicht innerhalb unseres Universums wieder zu Deuterium und Tritium (jedenfalls nicht in großer Menge) und wird somit verbraucht. Das System "Fusionskraftwerk" ist nicht regenerativ.
Es ist sogar noch weniger regenerativ, als z.B. ein Kohlekraftwerk. Dessen Energiequelle wird nämlich auf der Erde im Verlauf von ein paar 10-100 Millionen Jahren regeneriert (wenn auch nicht in annähernd in der Menge, in der wir sie verbauchen und wiederum mit rückgreif auf die nicht regenerative Sonne)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Da hab ich jetzt mal eine interessante Frage an dich, du bist doch Wind Experte. 

Wenn wir alles mit Windkraftanlagen vollklatschen, entnehmen wir ja die Energie aus dem Wind, also wird der Wind schwächer, demnach verändern sich die Meeresströmungen und das Klima ändert sich weiter.
Nich?


----------



## Doney (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

wenn das so ist... halte ich es eig. irgendwie für ziemlich dumm, die grundlage des lebens (wasser) unwiederbringlich in luftballongas zu verwandeln 

vor allem da die sonne ja mehr als genug abwirft, also energie meine ich


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Geothermie ist das Zauberwort, die ist unabhängig von der Sonne und relativ betrachtet endlos verfügbar.


----------



## Doney (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

kann man daraus strom machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



Doney schrieb:


> kann man daraus strom machen?


 
Klar, Wasser reinpumpen, warten, bis es heißt genug ist, dann kommts wieder als Dampf hoch und treibt Turbinen an, die den Strom erzeugen.


----------



## Doney (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

aber wie hohe tempersturen kann man denn aus erdwärme rauskitzeln?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

So hoch, wie man sie braucht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hab ich jetzt mal eine interessante Frage an dich, du bist doch Wind Experte.
> 
> Wenn wir alles mit Windkraftanlagen vollklatschen, entnehmen wir ja die Energie aus dem Wind, also wird der Wind schwächer, demnach verändern sich die Meeresströmungen und das Klima ändert sich weiter.
> Nich?



Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sich deswegen keine Meeresströmungen verändern:
Die finden nämlich nicht an Land statt, wo man traditionell Windkraftanlagen baut  (Wenn du auch den ganzen Ozean zupflastert, dürfte das Stützwerk wohl die größere Bremse sein)

Prinzipiell glaube ich aber auch nicht, dass Windkraftwerke das globale Windfeld ernsthaft schwächen können, denn sie erreichen nur die untersten (ohnehin langsamen) Schichten und wenn der Wiederstand da steigt, kann die Luft ja sehr einfach darüber hinwegfließen.




Doney schrieb:


> aber wie hohe tempersturen kann man denn aus erdwärme rauskitzeln?



Der Schmelzpunkt der für das untere Rohrende zur Verfügung stehenden Materialien dürfte wohl das prinzipielle Limit sein.
Ökonomisch ist aber schon viel, viel früher schluss. Außerhalb von vulkanischen Regionen wird Erdwärme bis auf weiteres nur zum Heizen eingesetzt mit Höchstwerten von afaik 200-300°C in einigen Fällen. Es ist sonst einfach billiger, den Fusionsreaktor über uns Anzuzapfen, als ausreichend hohe Temperaturen vom Fissionsreaktor unter uns zu erhalten.


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*


 _1A) Kriege, Konflikte häufen sich_ 
 _2A) Die Weltbevölkerung wächst weiter_ 
 _3A) Das Leben wie wir es kennen (Luxus, Unterhaltung, Fernsehen, Internet etc.), gibt es nicht mehr_
 _4B) Andere Machtverhältnisse haben sich herausgebildet_ 
 _5B) Andere erneuerbare Energien bestimmen die Energiewirtschaft_ 
 _6A) Der Energiebedarf der Welt kann nicht mehr gedeckt werden_
 _7A) Der Klimawandel schreitet weiter voran_
 _8B) Die Zahl der Hungernden und Menschen ohne Trinkwasser ist größer als je zuvor_ 
 _9A) Im 21. Jh. gab es Atomwaffeneinsätze_ 
 _10A) Im 21. Jh. gab es einen Dritten Weltkrieg_
 _11B) Es gibt Menschen die dauerhaft auf dem Mond bzw. dem Mars Expewrimente durchführen und wohnen_ 
 _12A) Viele Staaten haben sich zu Superstaaten zusammengeschlossen_
 _13B) Die Lebenserwartung der Bevölkerung der (Ex-) Industrieländer ist gesunken_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2016)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*


Meine Prognose für 2100:
Jemand wird diesen Thread wieder hochziehen.

_Edit: Zumindest über die letzten sieben Jahre waren meine Abschätzungen schonmal stabil_


----------



## Jolly91 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Euer Szenario für das Jahr 2100*

Was den das für eine zeitintensive Umfrage. Es kann sich entweder zurückentwickeln, da die Rohstoffe zur neige gehen und im Moment immernoch fröhlich gefördert wird und auf der anderen Seite wenn die Chinesen weiter so produzieren dürfen und alle nur zusehen und applaudieren dann haben wir bis dahin 25°C im Winter und 55°C im Sommer. 

Ich bleib mal optimistisch und sag für die nächsten 30 Jahre eine neue Eiszeit vorraus.


----------

